# Rothaarsteig?



## Snake (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, da meine Frage an die geht, die im Raum Sauerland, Wittgenstein, Siegerland und Westerwald wohnen. 

Ein Freund und ich planen eine Tagestour über den Rothaarsteig. Der geht von Brilon im Sauerland über Willingen, Winterberg, Schmallenberg, Hilchenbach, Burbach, Breitscheid bis Dillenburg. Insgesamt sind das 154km mit irgendetwas über 3.000 HM. 

Wollte mal fragen, ob die Tour jemand kennt und bereits gefahren ist? Gibt es da größere Anstiege, die zu bewältigen sind?


----------



## Ede (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

http://www.rothaarsteig.de/

google einfach mal nach Rothaarsteig, dann triffst Du auf die Mountainbikegruppe. Schreib' denen einfach eine E-Mail. Auf obiger Webseite kannst Du auch Infos bestellen (Achtung! Nicht als MTB'ler ausgeben, sonst kommen keine!!!)

Es gab auch Artikel in der Bike oder Mountainbike zu dieser Strecke

Gruß
Ede

P.S. Waren das nicht 6000 hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (8. Juli 2004)

sind keine 6000hm 

@snake....

der rothaarsteig geht fast direkt an meiner haustüre vorbei.....ist echt "fahrenswert". untergrund von sehr breiter schotterpiste bis zum schönen verblockten singletrail ist alles dabei !
alles in allem geht es ständig bergab und wieder rauf....deswegen kommen auch die 3000hm zustande !

wenn ihr in der ecke seit, sagt bescheid ! vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort oben !!!


----------



## Snake (9. Juli 2004)

@ede: Danke für den Link! 

@principia: Ich dachte, Du fährst nur Rennrad?  
Melde mich mal, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Principia (9. Juli 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> @ede: Danke für den Link!
> 
> @principia: Ich dachte, Du fährst nur Rennrad?
> Melde mich mal, wenn es soweit ist.


seit märz nicht mehr....allzuoft 

wäre cool wenns klappt


----------



## deanbiker (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Snake,

bin den Rothaarsteig vor 2 Jahren als 2-Tagestour mit Übernachtung in Jagdhaus gefahren. Ist eine Super Tour, wird als Tagestour aber nur Spaß machen, wenn Du absolut fit bist und das Wetter top ist.
3000 Höhenmeter halte ich für untertrieben, sind mit Sicherheit mehr, konnte ich damals aber noch nicht genau messen. Der Rothaarsteig geht eigentlich ständig auf und ab.
Man kann sich das Leben sehr oft erleichtern, wenn man auf den Schotterwegen bleibt und nicht den Schildern folgt, denn die gehen zumindest oben im Sauerland sehr oft auf kleinen schmalen Pfaden ca 5-25 Meter neben dem Schotterweg her. Macht vielleicht als Wanderer noch Spaß, spätestens aber dann, wie mir leider am ersten Tag passiert, wenn die
Pfade zu Schlammlöchern werden (Sch...wetter)kannst du das für eine Tagestour vergessen.

Gruß

Carsten
Carsten


----------



## Principia (10. Juli 2004)

hallo,
ich hab mal ein höhenprofil von meiner letzten "längeren" tour auf dem rothaarsteig beigefügt.
bin damals von haiger aus bis kurz hinter gillerberg und wieder zurück gefahren. habe dabei 102,5km und 1900hm zurückgelegt


----------



## Snake (10. Juli 2004)

...sieht gut aus! 

Mal sehen, wie und wann es klappt!


----------



## darkdesigner (12. Juli 2004)

Cool, schreib mal wie es war wenn Du gefahren bist. Ich plane vom 11. bis 17. August den Rothaarsteig, Egge-Steig und Hermann-Steig abzuklappern. Start wird in Dillenburg sein und das Ziel heißt Rheine.

Denke mal es wird in 6 Tagesetappen zu schaffen sein. 

@Principia: Belehre mich eines besseren, falls ich da schief liege?!

Grüße,
dd


----------



## Principia (12. Juli 2004)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, schreib mal wie es war wenn Du gefahren bist. Ich plane vom 11. bis 17. August den Rothaarsteig, Egge-Steig und Hermann-Steig abzuklappern. Start wird in Dillenburg sein und das Ziel heißt Rheine.


wow...das pensum ist nicht von schlechten eltern....


----------



## darkdesigner (13. Juli 2004)

Das ist klar, aber ich interpretiere jetzt mal das es zu schaffen ist.   

Werde dann mal berichten wie es lief. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter im August besser sein...

Bis denne,
dd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principia (13. Juli 2004)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Werde dann mal berichten wie es lief. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter im August besser sein...


keine angst, der rothaarsteiig ist teilweise auch bei 40°C noch recht schlammig..... 

freue mich schon auf den bericht


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,
habe nach längerer Pause wieder ins Forum gezippt und die Beiträge zum Rothaarsteig gelesen. Das Team MTB-Frickhofen ist den Steig im Juli von Süden (Fuchskaute) nach Norden (Bruchhausener Steine) gefahren. Wir hatten anfangs Topwetter, am 2 und 3. Tag absolutes Scheißwetter. Die Räder sind dabei teilweise bis zur Bremsscheibe im Schlamm versunken. Echt geile Aktion. Den Bericht dazu gibt es auf unserer HP unter Events/Highlights 2004. Viel spaß beim Lesen und natürlich auch beim Abfahren des Steiges. 

Übrigens: Nehmt ein bisschen Rücksicht auf die Wanderer. ich hatte teilweise das Gefühl das die Biker speziell auf dem Steig nicht sonderlich gut leiden können.

Uwe


----------



## darkdesigner (29. Juli 2004)

So meine Aufregung wird langsam größer...
Die letzten und auch die nächsten Tage bin ich fleißig am trainieren. Letzten Sonntag bin ich 110km im Spessart unterwegs gewesen und gestern 160km im Taunus. Denke mal die Formkurve zeigt steil nach oben. Am kommenden WE wird der Odenwald und nochmal Taunus auseinander genommen. 

Da das Wetter momentan ja gigantisch ist, rechne ich nicht damit das es zwischen dem 11. und 17. August nochmal so werden wird   

Naja, mein Bericht wird auf jeden Fall kommen, kleinen Vorgeschmack gibt´s hier 

Grüße,
dd


----------



## Snake (29. Juli 2004)

Hy zusammen,

gestern sind wir den Rothaarsteig gefahren. Ächz, bin heute ziemlich platt, das muss ich zugeben! Erst einmal ein Hallo an Principia, sorry, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe, aber die ganze Aktion war sehr spontan, da hätte ich Dich nicht mehr rechzeitig informieren können! 

Der Steig ist absolut super zu fahren! Wir sind morgens um 7.00 Uhr von Brilon aus losgedüst. Na ja, was heißt düsen? In den ersten 3 Std. lag unser Schnitt in etwa bei 12,5km/h und wir wussten auch, warum der Steig Steig heißt. Heftig! An mehreren Stellen zu Beginn ging es mit über 30% hoch (siehe Bild). Die Beschilderung verdient einen fetten Applaus, auch die Informationen neben der Strecke (Metallbücher mit Waldinfos etc.) oder die monströsen Holzbauten, die plötzlich im Wald auftauchen, da fragt man sich echt, woher das Geld dafür stammt? Supergenial, wir fühlten uns manchesmal in Alpenregionen versetzt, sogar ein Gipfelkreuz mit Buch gab es. Fettes Lob! 

Die Strecke sind Schotterwege, Waldwege, viele Wurzelwege, Trails und Forstautobahnen. Alles gut zu fahren; ich war sehr froh, dass ich mittlerweile per Fully unterwegs war. Trotzdem glich mein Hintern abends einem blutroten Bombenkrater (näheres möchte ich Euch ersparen  ). Noch etwas zu Strecke: Gerade zu Beginn der Strecke tut es gut, wenn man trittsichere Schuhe anhatt. Meine SIDI-Renntreter waren bescheiden bei manchen Felsen. 

Da es zwei Tage vorher noch geregnet hatte, gab es trotz sonnigem Wetter zahlreiche Schlammlöcher. Und damit meine ich Schlaglöcher! An einem Loch nutzte ich unfreiwillig meine 90mm Federweg bis zum letzten Millimeter aus, das Loch war so dermaßen tief und ich rauschte mit über 40km/h da rein; das war sau knapp! Insgesamt trafen wir unterwegs nur 4 Biker, dafür viele Wanderer, die aber sehr freundlich reagieren, wenn man ihnen ein "Hallo" entgegenwirft, viele machten an engen Stellen Platz. 

Zur Route: Wir sind von Brilon, an Willingen vorbei, Winterberg, Oberhundem, Lützel, Manderbach bis Dillenburg gefahren. Insgesamt waren wir 10,5 Std. im Sattel (ohne Pausen), 148km mit 2.720 Höhenmeter, 14,7km/h im Durchschnitt. Mit höherem Schnitt kann man das natürlich zügiger schaffen. 

Es hat super Spaß gemacht und irgendwann werde ich noch die Westerwald-Runde noch dranhängen, dann allerdings kommen noch einmal über 50km dazu und dafür muss man schon richtig gut drauf sein. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Bilder! Viel Spaß an alle, die das auch vorhaben! 

@Principia: Fetten Neid, dass Du so Trails direkt vor der Haustür hast!


----------



## Snake (29. Juli 2004)

Bilders


----------



## Principia (31. Juli 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Hy zusammen,
> 
> gestern sind wir den Rothaarsteig gefahren. Ächz, bin heute ziemlich platt, das muss ich zugeben! Erst einmal ein Hallo an Principia, sorry, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe, aber die ganze Aktion war sehr spontan, da hätte ich Dich nicht mehr rechzeitig informieren können!


kein thema.... 



			
				Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt trafen wir unterwegs nur 4 Biker, dafür viele Wanderer, die aber sehr freundlich reagieren, wenn man ihnen ein "Hallo" entgegenwirft, viele machten an engen Stellen Platz.


diese erfahrung mach ich auch immer. frühzeitig grüßen dann klappt es auch mit dem "fussvolk"  



			
				Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Route: Wir sind von Brilon, an Willingen vorbei, Winterberg, Oberhundem, Lützel, Manderbach bis Dillenburg gefahren. Insgesamt waren wir 10,5 Std. im Sattel (ohne Pausen), 148km mit 2.720 Höhenmeter, 14,7km/h im Durchschnitt. Mit höherem Schnitt kann man das natürlich zügiger schaffen


na..da kommen die 3000hm doch hin. denke für´s mittelgebirge ganz ordentlich  hab ihr den "abschlusstrail" nach dillenburg genommen ? den mag ich  
geht schon ganz gut an die substanz, wenn man dort unterwegs ist. repekt das ihrs in einem geschafft habt !



			
				Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat super Spaß gemacht und irgendwann werde ich noch die Westerwald-Runde noch dranhängen, dann allerdings kommen noch einmal über 50km dazu und dafür muss man schon richtig gut drauf sein. Nachfolgend noch ein paar Bilder! Viel Spaß an alle, die das auch vorhaben!


dann sag aber bescheid. das ist quasi meine hauststrecke  ist auch einzeln sehr schön zu fahren !!!



			
				Snake schrieb:
			
		

> @Principia: Fetten Neid, dass Du so Trails direkt vor der Haustür hast!


tja....man brauch nicht immer in die alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (2. August 2004)

Principia: Abschlusstrail nach Dillenburg? Yo, der war nicht von schlechten Eltern. Allerdings nach knapp 145km waren wir echt platt, als wir den Hügel kurz vor Ende noch vor uns hatten, ächz!


----------



## Principia (3. August 2004)

das glaub ich. nach 10h im sattel !!


----------



## kleinbiker (12. August 2004)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Principia: Fetten Neid, dass Du so Trails direkt vor der Haustür hast!



Hallo, ich melde mich vom anderen Ende des Steigs (Brilon). Jeder der schon mal in Willingen nicht nur den Marathon gefahren ist, sondern auch mal etwas abseits der großen stark bevölkerten Wege, der weis, dass das Sauerland eine absolut lohnenswerte und auch anspruchsvolle Bike-Region ist.

Und für alle Rothaarsteigfahrer noch ein kleines Bild als andenken: Clemensberg (838m) an der Niedersfelder Hochheide, wo das Gipfelkreuz mit Gipfelbuch steht, mit Blick auf die Winterberger Hochfläche.


----------



## marewo (13. August 2004)

Ahhhhhhhh ja,
der Ausblick kommt mir bekannt vor, kein Wunder, war in diesem Jahr schon 2 mal da oben, sehr schön  
Aber überhaupt die ganze Gegend toll zum fahren und eigentlich trotz Urlaubszeit, kaum Wanderer.

Gruß 
Marewo


----------



## darkdesigner (16. August 2004)

So, ich bin zurück, hab es überlebt...

Also erstmal an Snake einen RIESEN-RESPEKT, an einem Tag, DU TIER!!! 
Du bist wirklich jeden Meter auf dem Steig gefahren (geschoben)??? 

Ich bin am 11.8. in Dillenburg gestartet, am ersten Tag ging es bis Jagdhaus, gepennt hab ich aber unten in Fleckenberg, 79km bei 1953hm.

Am nächsten Morgen hieß das dann warmfahren hoch nach Jagdhaus. In Brilon hab ich dann bei Kleinbiker im Bikeshop erstmal Ersatzteile kaufen dürfen, Gruß an dieser Stelle, dann weiter bis Marsberg. Schlafstätte war oben in Obermarsberg, böser Anstieg nach über 100km an dem Tag, insgesamt 106km bei 2268hm.

Am nächsten Tag, Freitag der 13., klapperte ich dann im Nieselregen den Eggeweg bis zu den Externsteinen ab. Feiner Weg, überwiegend Trails, halt sehr schlammig, knapp 82km bei 1272hm.

Samstag dann erste Etappe vom Hermannsweg, von den Externsteinen über Bielefeld bis Bad Iburg. Es ging wieder fast nur über Trails, ständig auf und ab, nicht mehr die Höhen wie im Rothaargebirge, aber trotzdem schwierig da rutschige Steine und Wurzeln zu meistern waren. Details: 94km bei 2392hm.

Am letzten Tag noch mal beißen, aber eher gegen den inneren Schweinehund und die sinkende Konzentration, von Bad Iburg bis nach Rheine. Durch das nasse Wetter mußt Du bei jeder Wurzel aufpassen... Heute nur noch 61km bei 740hm, ich habe fertig!

So den langen ausführlichen Bericht gibt es irgendwann und nach meinem nächsten Abenteuer (SinglespeedWM in Berlin) Ende August im Reiseforum. Dann auch bebildert und mit Profilen!

Schöne Grüße,
dd  

Edit: In meinem Fotoalbum habe ich die Profile mal hochgeladen.
Warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht, jetzt also auch im Anhang...


----------



## kleinbiker (16. August 2004)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> .. In Brilon hab ich dann bei Kleinbiker im Bikeshop erstmal Ersatzteile kaufen dürfen, Gruß an dieser Stelle, dann weiter bis Marsberg.



Hallo darkdesigner, sportliche Grüße zurück!

Ich habe mich von dir anstecken lassen, und bin am Sonntag auch den Rothaarsteig von Brilon bis zum Rhein-Weser-Turm gefahren (und bis nach Schmallenberg zurück, um dann aufgeholt zu werden). Boah, war ich kaput. Ich dachte ich fall vom Rad. Von Jagdhaus zum RW-Turm und zurück hatte ich das Gefühl, mich würde hinten jemand festahlten. Ich dachte meine Oberschenkel platzen gleich.
Ich werde auch noch einen kleinen Bericht und ein paar Bilder aufbereiten (in den nächsten Tagen).

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Principia (31. Januar 2005)

ich möchte das ganze mal wieder aufgreifen.
ich plane eine rothaarsteig- überquerung von brilon richtung haiger am 27.08.2005! evtl. sogar mit support fahrzeug. 

die planungen sind angelaufen....


----------



## Caad5 (2. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte das ganze mal wieder aufgreifen.
> ich plane eine rothaarsteig- überquerung von brilon richtung haiger am 27.08.2005! evtl. sogar mit support fahrzeug.
> 
> die planungen sind angelaufen....



Hallo Michael
Wenn Interesse würd ich mich gerne anschließen (genau das richtige eine Woche nach dem GRC  )

Was planst Du....alles an einem Tag?


----------



## Principia (4. Mai 2005)

jupp. sollte möglich sein.
nur die vorbereitung muss noch ein wenig warten. hab mir am wochenende das rechte schlüsselbein mehrfach gebrochen.


----------



## Caad5 (6. Mai 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> jupp. sollte möglich sein.
> nur die vorbereitung muss noch ein wenig warten. hab mir am wochenende das rechte schlüsselbein mehrfach gebrochen.



Aua..., dann gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Epitax (19. Mai 2005)

Snake schrieb:
			
		

> Principia: Abschlusstrail nach Dillenburg? Yo, der war nicht von schlechten Eltern. Allerdings nach knapp 145km waren wir echt platt, als wir den Hügel kurz vor Ende noch vor uns hatten, ächz!


@principia: wo ist der denn genau?
Würd mir den mal gerne angucken, hab aber kein Plan...


----------



## Ede (20. Mai 2005)

@ Principia:

Hallo,

wo ist denn diese Hängebrücke auf dem Rothaarsteig?


----------



## Principia (20. Mai 2005)

Epitax schrieb:
			
		

> @principia: wo ist der denn genau?
> Würd mir den mal gerne angucken, hab aber kein Plan...



der ist am sogenannten _galgenberg 
_(oberhalb von linde&wiemann bzw. der bundesstraße, einfach dem rothaarsteig aus der stadt raus folgen. mann kommt dann von unten an den kleinen trail. kurz hochschieben  ...der trail ist an sich nicht so wild. mann muss nur ab und zu das hinterrad versetzen um durch die kurven zirkeln zu können. ) _


_


			
				Ede schrieb:
			
		

> @ Principia:
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> wo ist denn diese Hängebrücke auf dem Rothaarsteig?



bei km 62.5 (ab brilon) am sogenannten _saukopf _


----------



## VaK (2. Juni 2005)

Hi

einen kleines Stück Rothaarsteig ( und Siegerland-Höhenring ) könnt ihr ausprobieren während unseres Bike-Festivals am 19. Juni 2005 in 35716 Diethölztal-Rittershausen.

Wir bieten euch 3 ausgeschilderte Touren:

32 km mit 620 Hm
42 km mit 880 Hm
52 km mit 1080 Hm

Start ab 9.00 Uhr an der Mehrzweckhalle Rittershausen

Anmerkung:
Seit bitte bitte freundlich zu den Wanderen auf dem Rothaarsteig.
Bestimmte Gruppen sind gar nicht gut auf Biker zu sprechen.
Die setzen sogar "Rothaarsteig-Ranger" ein, die Biker belehren,dass der Rothaarsteig ein Wanderweg sei !!

Infos schick ich wenn gewünscht mit Mail


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

will jemand nochmal ein Stück oder auch ganz den Rothaarsteig fahren??
Würde mich anschließen!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## der fette Wolf (11. Dezember 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, Du Tier ...

Den Rothaarsteiug bin ich vor einem Jahr auch einmal zu einem Teil abgefahren. 2 1/2 Tage. Ja der ist echt klasse ...   

Sag' mal, wo hast Du die prima Höhenprofile her?

Axel


----------



## Speichenkiller (3. Januar 2006)

der fette Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für den Tipp, Du Tier ...
> 
> Den Rothaarsteiug bin ich vor einem Jahr auch einmal zu einem Teil abgefahren. 2 1/2 Tage. Ja der ist echt klasse ...
> 
> ...


Hallo,
welche Etappenabschnitte hast Du gewählt?
Ich plane auch mit ein paar Kumpels den Steig in 2006 abzufahren.
Gruß
Speichenkiller


----------



## henning_85 (15. Juli 2008)

Wir planen auch eine Zweitagestour über den Rothaarsteig, von nord nach süd. Welche Unterkünfte habt ihr besucht und zu welchem preis? auf komfort wird bei uns keinen großen wert gelegt...


----------



## darkdesigner (30. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube damals in Fleckenberg genächtigt zu haben, also unterhalb von Jagdhaus. Die Nacht in der Pension hatte mit inkl. Frühstück 20,- gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

